# Redoing a doorbell



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Yes, but you will have to get a receiver to receive the wireless signall from the button, and trigger the chime. I suppose you could buy a new wireless system, and connect gramps old chime in place of the new one.


----------

